# Memories of Evel Knievel at the Canyon



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Anybody ever see one of these before?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-TOMY-UNIQUE-MOUNTAIN-JUMP-SLOT-CAR-TRACK_W0QQitemZ6016098038QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It's got me chucklin...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I think that was part of the Jurrasic Park Tyco set.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Slott V said:


> I think that was part of the Jurrasic Park Tyco set.


Nope, that was a T-rex dino from TYCO! This is part of the Tomy Aurora Devils Ditch set. Cars (scratch that) trucks would run up the ramp hit one of the pendulum like plat forms and if done properly, would have just enough force to carry them to the other side without knocking themselves out of the slot. For a gimmick piece of track, pretty neat overall.


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

